# Trainer beat horse on Judge Judy



## churumbeque

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More
This is going around on Facebook and the case is going to be on Judge Judy Feb 3rd from what the post says.


----------



## equiniphile

That's absolutely despicable.

Just a warning to y'all, it's a fairly graphic picture.


----------



## Moei

churumbeque said:


> Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More
> This is posted on facebook. She says trainer tied her horses head down and beat it with a lunge whip. This is supposed to air on Judge Judy Feb 3rd.


 that is terrible!!! I would be so enraged i would personally go up to that bi***'s front door step and tie her down and beat her tongue with a longe whip and see how much she likes it!!!


----------



## rob

a trainer didn't do that,an idiot did.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Gross. 

Karma, That's all I have to say. Can't wait to see what this "trainer" looks like. Probably some nasty, trashy, selfish, wannabe "horse trainer" that knows absolutely nothing about them. I just can't wait to see a picture what this lady looks like.

What a B.I.T.C.H!!!


----------



## 2BigReds

Poor baby...  Not sure how much authority Judge Judy really has, though, other than fame. Googling to make sure I have my facts...

ETA: Yup! She does have her credentials. I just remember my dad (a lawyer and a darn good one) berating her when I was little so I wasn't sure lol. I just hope the prosecutors have all of the evidence they need to win the case! If not hopefully at least enough people will hear about this to put that lady out of business in the horse world for good!


----------



## xxGallopxx

This is outrageous. If she gets away with this I'm moving to England -_-


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

2BigReds said:


> Poor baby...  Not sure how much authority Judge Judy really has, though, other than fame. Googling to make sure I have my facts...
> 
> ETA: Yup! She does have her credentials. I just remember my dad (a lawyer and a darn good one) berating her when I was little so I wasn't sure lol. I just hope the prosecutors have all of the evidence they need to win the case! If not hopefully at least enough people will hear about this to put that lady out of business in the horse world for good!


Judge Judy doesn't involve lawyers at all. The people have to make and present their own case. It's just like the People's Court...and Judge Joe Brown...and...well, you get the point. It's small claims court, plain and simple, just aired on national TV so everyone can see how stupid you can make yourself out to be and with a judge who can be a bit of a b*tch.

Saw the pics...not sure how one would do that much damage with a lunge whip to a horse's mouth unless you cranked it open and held it that way with one of those things they use to hold a horse's mouth open to do teeth floats (can't remember what the name of it is now).


----------



## rob

there is a thin line between correcting a horse and abusing one,and that is abuse.this should tell everyone to check a trainers credentials before using them.


----------



## Allison Finch

Looks like wire bit cuts, to me.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Sorry...just had to add that I read the comments. The chick whose horse this is pretty much all but says Judge Judy ruled in favor of the trainer.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

First of all, I fail to see how anyone could do that much damage with a lunge whip unless they held the horse's mouth open with a crank...and even then it's a stretch for a lunge whip to do that much damage unless the trainer had it tipped with razor wire.

Second, if you read the comments on the pic, the chick whose horse it is all but comes out and says that Judge Judy ruled in favor of the trainer who supposedly did this.


----------



## Rascaholic

I still say there is a special place in the hereafter for people who abuse children, old folks, and animals. I bet this got her a front row seat!


----------



## smrobs

Drafty, the way I understood it is that the "trainer" tied the horse's head down (which, to me, meant by the bit) then proceeded to throttle the horse with a whip, which likely caused it to fight the bit and lacerate the tongue.

I do feel sorry for the poor horse and a "trainer" that would do something like that ****es me off to no end (gives us all bad names).

*BUT*, the owner said she was standing there watching the entire thing :?. Why the flark did she not stop it long before it got to that point?? I wouldn't have allowed her to tie my horse's head down in the first place but I can see where a possibly novice person wouldn't know anything was wrong with that. HOWEVER, the first time she popped him with the whip _while_ his head was tied down, I would have drug her out of the arena/pen by her hair and proceeded to throttle her.

So, in that respect, I don't feel much pity for the owner either...only the poor horse caught in the middle of all that stupidity.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

smrobs said:


> Drafty, the way I understood it is that the "trainer" tied the horse's head down (which, to me, meant by the bit) then proceeded to throttle the horse with a whip, which likely caused it to fight the bit and lacerate the tongue.


Okay, that makes more sense. The way everything was worded, it made it seem like the WHIP did that damage.


----------



## rob

i would like to know why this so called trainer tied it's head down.


----------



## SorrelHorse

There's a special place in hell for that.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Is that a tongue or what? I'm confused at what I'm looking at. Either way, it's so sad. That horse didn't deserve that..


----------



## sierrams1123

DraftyAiresMum I am with you here, how did the wip cause this?

Edit: just saw smrobs post, I get it now.



smrobs said:


> *BUT*, the owner said she was standing there watching the entire thing :???:. Why the flark did she not stop it long before it got to that point?? I wouldn't have allowed her to tie my horse's head down in the first place but I can see where a possibly novice person wouldn't know anything was wrong with that. HOWEVER, the first time she popped him with the whip _while_ his head was tied down, I would have drug her out of the arena/pen by her hair and proceeded to throttle her.
> 
> So, in that respect, I don't feel much pity for the owner either...only the poor horse caught in the middle of all that stupidity.


AGREED, I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## tinyliny

Was the tongue cut by the bit? It must have been. I dont' know how else the horse would keep it's mouth open long enought for a lunge whip to do that kind of damage. Must have had a thin, sharp bit in, so while she was whipping it, it thrashed around, thus cutting its' tongue.

I do wonder why the owner did not step in. There's two sides to every story, so it will be intersting to hear them.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Subbing so I can see this at home.

Some people deserve to go to hell :evil:


----------



## wyominggrandma

A good friend of mine sent her horse to a trainer well known for years around here for training Paints and there VERY slow WP gaits and head sets. 
He almost cut her mares tongue in half by tying her head low and down and then lunging around the round pen. 
Friend showed up, saw the tongue and took horse, was able to ride her after that but only with a snaffle or side pull. 
People are still sending horses to him to train.... UGH


----------



## Jacksmama

smrobs said:


> *BUT*, the owner said she was standing there watching the entire thing :?. Why the flark did she not stop it long before it got to that point??


That's what I want to know!!!!!


----------



## churumbeque

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Judge Judy doesn't involve lawyers at all. The people have to make and present their own case. It's just like the People's Court...and Judge Joe Brown...and...well, you get the point. It's small claims court, plain and simple, just aired on national TV so everyone can see how stupid you can make yourself out to be and with a judge who can be a bit of a b*tch.
> 
> Saw the pics...not sure how one would do that much damage with a lunge whip to a horse's mouth unless you cranked it open and held it that way with one of those things they use to hold a horse's mouth open to do teeth floats (can't remember what the name of it is now).


The bit did the damage when the head was tied down and the horse reacted.


----------



## churumbeque

CLaPorte432 said:


> Gross.
> 
> Karma, That's all I have to say. Can't wait to see what this "trainer" looks like. Probably some nasty, trashy, selfish, wannabe "horse trainer" that knows absolutely nothing about them. I just can't wait to see a picture what this lady looks like.
> 
> What a B.I.T.C.H!!!


 No I think she has some world champions, maybe reining horses. I looked her up but can't remember. It will be interesting to hear her version.


----------



## churumbeque

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Sorry...just had to add that I read the comments. The chick whose horse this is pretty much all but says Judge Judy ruled in favor of the trainer.


 I wondered about that from the trainers web site but didn't see anything indicating this. Where did you find this info?


----------



## churumbeque

smrobs said:


> Drafty, the way I understood it is that the "trainer" tied the horse's head down (which, to me, meant by the bit) then proceeded to throttle the horse with a whip, which likely caused it to fight the bit and lacerate the tongue.
> 
> I do feel sorry for the poor horse and a "trainer" that would do something like that ****es me off to no end (gives us all bad names).
> 
> *BUT*, the owner said she was standing there watching the entire thing :?. Why the flark did she not stop it long before it got to that point?? I wouldn't have allowed her to tie my horse's head down in the first place but I can see where a possibly novice person wouldn't know anything was wrong with that. HOWEVER, the first time she popped him with the whip _while_ his head was tied down, I would have drug her out of the arena/pen by her hair and proceeded to throttle her.
> 
> So, in that respect, I don't feel much pity for the owner either...only the poor horse caught in the middle of all that stupidity.


 I got that the owner saw it also and not sure why she didn't intervene. If she was young that could explain it as I may not have known what to do years ago.


----------



## sammerson

I will have to remember to DVR this now! I'm curious to see how it turns out. 

I'm also curious as to why she is only pursuing small claims. If someone did this to my horse I would have criminal charges brought against them, or at least would have called the cops. Of course, we don't know the whole story yet!

Should be interesting to see how this progresses!


----------



## kevinshorses

It may be as much a case of an ill-prepared horse as a case of abuse. I cut a horses tongue once when I dropped a rein while is was leading it and the horse stepped on the rein and jerked her head a little. I never thought anything of it until blood started coming out her mouth. Her tongue was only cut once but it was quite deep and wide. I could see this happening if a horse had its head tied down and paniced. I certainly wouldn't tar and feather a trainer over this until I knew the whole story. Undoubtedly there was a mistake made but we have to remember that things happen when you go to training on a horse.


----------



## sammerson

I still don't think I would go to Judge Judy. 

I honestly don't have anything against her as a judge, I just feel like people that go on her show or any show for that matter are doing so just to get their 15 minutes, not really because they care about the outcome of their case. And one side always comes out looking like a complete moron. 

Maybe she has a valid reason for going to a tv judge, I dunno, not my place to make that call, maybe she felt like she needed to make the public aware of animal cruelty.


----------



## kevinshorses

I wouldn't go on Judge Judy either. I'd rather get beat with a lunge whip than listen to that shrew berate someone. She's wrong as often as she's right and she's always a *****.


----------



## Corporal

It seems to me as if the owner is also culpable of animal abuse, if indeed she remained passive during the abusive training session that resulted in injury. So...if somebody takes a baseball bat to your car, does the damage in your presence and you do NOT complain, then, in hindsight you decide to sue, what kind of a case (over property) do you have?
Though the horse is her property, our judicial system DOES recognize animals in separation of inanimate objects. Therefore, IMHO, they are BOTH guilty of cognizant animal abuse. If Judge Judy agrees with me, than the horse will be confiscated by Animal Control and sent to the closest shelter or, maybe a rescue.
I think it will end up being a decision over the contract for training.
_***jerk trainer, idiot owner***_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

That horse was in the wrong place at the wrong time. Poor thing couldn't even do anything about it.

Maybe they want to be on Judge Judy to embarrass the trainer and make sure they can't do this to another horse. But the owner is in the wrong too for not objecting to anything that looked less than kosher. 

Hopefully the horse heals up soon.


----------



## VanillaBean

Is there any way someone could post the pics directly or a different link? I don't have FB.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I guess it got taken down.


----------



## sammerson

I wonder if there was some sort of legal something or another. I can't find pics of this ANYWHERE. They've been taken down from all of the sites that reported on it.


----------



## churumbeque

Maybe Judy made em take it down until it aired.LOL


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Perhaps.. hopefully justice gets served.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Subbing, so I can see this - because Facebooks blocked from school! -_-


----------



## Skyseternalangel

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Subbing, so I can see this - because Facebooks blocked from school! -_-


they already took it off :/


----------



## DebraBarlowsQuarterHorses

PLEASE POST AND CROSSPOST! THERE IS A PICTURE GOING AROUND ON THE FACEBOOK OF A HORSE THAT WAS SEVERELY INJURED THEY SAY BY A TRAINER...THE WOMAN POSTING THIS PICTURE WAS FOUND IN COURT TO BE LYING. THESE WERE OLD INJURIES AND SHE TRIED TO BLAME THE TRAINER AND SUE HER FOR 15000. NOW SHE IS MAD BECAUSE SHE LOST IN COURT AND IS SLANDERING THE TRAINER..THE PICTURES SHE POSTED WERE AFTER THE VET CLEANED THE TONGUE...I SAW THE PICS BEFORE THE VET CLEANED THE TONGUE AND IT WAS OBVIOUS THEY WERE OLD WOUNDS...5 VETS CONCURRED THEY WERE OLD WOUNDS...I PERSONALLY KNOW THIS TRAINER...HAVE BOUGHT HORSES FROM HER AND AM SENDING MINE TO HER FOR TRAINING THIS SPRING...THIS IS A TERRIBLE INJUSTICE THIS WOMAN IS DOING TO HER AND TO THE HORSE INDUSTRY...SHE NEEDS TO TELL WHAT REALLY HAPPENED TO HER HORSE...SHE SAYS THAT SHE WATCHED THE TRAINER WHIP HER HORSE WITH A LUNGE ROPE FIVE TIMES...YOU WOULD ONLY WHIP MINE ONCE AND I WOULD BE WHIPPING YOU...WHAT KIND OF PERSON WOULD STAND THERE IF THAT BE TRUE AND WATCH SOMEONE WHIP THEIR HORSE FIVE TIMES...IF YOU RECEIVE A COPY OF THIS THAT IS GOING AROUND, PLEASE READ BETWEEN THE LINES BEFORE YOU MAKE NEGATIVE COMMENTS. AS AN ANIMAL CRUELTY INVESTIGATOR I ASSURE U THE TRAINER ACCUSED DID NOT DO THIS. So you understand more of the case before you let your emotions get the best of you, this happened two years ago and the woman that has been posting this only did so AFTER court when she lost. She was out for one thing only and that was money. She has other law suits she has going against others pending. She was removed from Facebook. She needs to tell who really did that to her horse. It was like that when it came to the last trainer who immediately took the horse to the vet. Judge Judy had to pay her to come to court on her show. Thats how desperate she is to get money from whereever she can. The trainer accused has had death threats and everything else. I know this trainer personally and this is a terrible injustice to her and her program. She would never hurt a horse like this. I have personally bought horses from her and she is training my studs this spring. I am on facebook under Debra Barlow Quarter Horses and you can read about the story there.


----------



## DebraBarlowsQuarterHorses

no..she wanted money..she insisted they pay her to go on...read my post at the end of this thread...she only posted this about the horse 2 YEARS after the fact because she lost in court and didn't get the $$$$ she was hot after...I personally know this trainer and she did NOT do this to this horse...these were old injuries that 5 vets concurred on


----------



## Skyseternalangel

There was no need for caps...... caps don't make us want to read your post.

But okay, as long as the horse is ok. Is the horse okay??


----------



## DebraBarlowsQuarterHorses

sorry about caps...i just copied and pasted it from my fb page...didn't mean to yell...lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel

It's all good 

Welcome to the forum, by the way


----------



## DebraBarlowsQuarterHorses

Thank you very much!


----------



## churumbeque

DebraBarlowsQuarterHorses said:


> no..she wanted money..she insisted they pay her to go on...read my post at the end of this thread...she only posted this about the horse 2 YEARS after the fact because she lost in court and didn't get the $$$$ she was hot after...I personally know this trainer and she did NOT do this to this horse...these were old injuries that 5 vets concurred on


Deb, I thought the injuries might be old but I don't really know what a cut tongue looks like and saw the fresh blood and just thought it might be accurate. I also thought the girl might be young but just saw a preview and she was at least in her 50's and doing a fake cry on TV. Judy will see through that quickly. Anyway I friended you on FB as we have some of the same friends.


----------



## churumbeque

I think it is airing at 4:30 not 4:00 by the tv guide. You might want to record both episodes so you don't miss it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Man... what people do for money.


----------



## DebraBarlowsQuarterHorses

glad to have u as a fb friend and its at 430 tomorrow...judge judy already saw thru her when she demanded to be paid to be on tv...ha ...what a joke


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Just gotta say, no amount of money would make any kind of inflicted damage like that ok. I'm just glad that a trainer didn't do that to a client's horse.


----------



## PaintsPwn

Very interested to see this show tomorrow. Not taking sides yet, even though as a horse owner who did use a trainer years ago, I was there every day at unannounced times. Caught a couple of trainers doing some questionable things, and pulled out because I wanted to protect my horse. I don't know why you'd be standing around, watching your horse get beat.

Also, judging by the ridiculous onslaught from the owner of the horse and how terribly she's handling it (giving out private info online), kind of don't expect much from her. We'll see...

and I HATE court shows. Was forced to watch too much of that crap as a child! LOL


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Are you saying that the owner did that damage to her own horse, just on the chance she might get money on Judge Judy? I find that highly unlikely.


----------



## PaintsPwn

Watching it now. The owner of the horse is chock full of it. I'm not saying the woman 'trainer' did or did not abuse the horse, but the owner is a blundering idiot.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Which channel?? I can't find it


----------



## CLaPorte432

I watched it too. IMHO, The owner did it to her own horse. The horse was injured before the bit ever got put into her mouth. The way that they described her "not liking the bit and throwing her head from side to side" She was obviously in pain from the bit and the trainer didn't think to check her mouth before getting on her.

So the owner makes some huge story that the trainer did it. That owner was whacked and she shouldn't be near horses. Obviously she didn't even care about the horse because 10 days later she rode it in a show.

Both owner and trainer are at fault here, but the trainer didn't initially do that to the horse.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I am on the side of the owner, JJ was out to get owner from the start. Owner might be an idiot, but trainer is, so far , not denying improperly bitting or whipping the horse.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I can't even watch any more. Total white trash TV. overseen by a capital B in a robe.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Okay , so I did watch till the end. Embarrasingly enough. The trainer was only vindicated because she paid vet bills. There was no denial that she damaged this horses tounge. Do not take your horse to that trainer!!! She will injure your horse, but it's okay, she will pay vet bills.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So.. I can't find it on my TV at all.


----------



## CLaPorte432

She tried to explain a lot of things and Judge Judy cut her off. She would'a been kicked out if she didn't keep her mouth shut. But yes, I would never ever take my horse to her. And even though she wasn't charged, people will be pulling their horses out of training/never consider her for a trainer from this point on. :-D


----------



## DebraBarlowsQuarterHorses

Taffy Clayton said:


> Are you saying that the owner did that damage to her own horse, just on the chance she might get money on Judge Judy? I find that highly unlikely.


I did not say that Taffy...no where did I say that...i think that she didn't know how to train her horse..she took it to ANOTHER trainer before she brought it to this one..they didn't want to deal with the horse and said it wasn't controllable...it could have been injured there...who knows...
I said she decided not to do Judge Judy until Judge Judy productions paid her to appear


----------



## churumbeque

I am going to give my take on it. I taped it and watched it a couple of times to be clear on a few things and there were lot's of questions I would want to know before making a judgement.

The part that bothered me the most was that the trainer didn't just get the horse. At 1st I though maybe it was just brought to her but it had been there for a month. IF they were pryer injuries they had to be somewhat recent. I think the horse would have shown pain before that day and she would not have been eating.

So had the horse been eating properly? Had the horse been any where pryer to being at her place for the 30 days? What kind of bit was used?

When the horse 1st showed signs of pain why was it not checked out? Regardless if the trainer caused the injuries she was negligent in further investigating why the horse was acting up especially if she had done it in the weeks pryer.

It did irritate me how the trainer thought she was innocent because she paid the bills and fines to prevent animal abuse charges. If I hadn't done it you couldn't get me to cop a plea.


----------



## kevinshorses

prior...


----------



## Lakewood Farm

*The truth!! please read and share,*

To all who have shared the horses tongue that got cut PLEASE see the "other" side of the story. The main question I have is how could ANY owner watch their horse being abused that way???!!!!!!??? 
IF she was there why not stop right then.. ......doesn't that make you wonder about the OWNER??? 
Folks just read for yourselves and see the injustice. Yes poor horse I am sorry for Misty!! but look at the timeline and the facts. 
The TRUTH. Want to know what REALLY happened in the Deborah Hatridge Dobbs/Horse Tongue/Sharon Jeffco case? Check it out here.....complete with documentation to BACK IT UP. http://www.doublejranchperformancehorses.com/ To the owner, if it were my horse I certainly wouldn't have been showing it in that condition just 10 days later, 
That says a lot about how much you cared for your horse!! Show records tell the truth, the whole truth!!


----------



## Lakewood Farm

*READ it people you'll see the facts!!*

this IS the truth and she has documents / photos to prove it...

To all who have shared the horses tongue that got cut PLEASE see the "other" side of the story. The main question I have is how could ANY owner watch their horse being abused that way???!!!!!!??? 
IF she was there why not stop right then.. ......doesn't that make you wonder about the OWNER??? 
Folks just read for yourselves and see the injustice. Yes poor horse I am sorry for Misty!! But look at the timeline and the facts. 
The TRUTH. Want to know what REALLY happened in the Deborah Hatridge Dobbs/Horse Tongue/Sharon Jeffco case? Check it out here.....complete with documentation to BACK IT UP. http://www.doublejranchperformancehorses.com/ To the owner, if it were my horse I certainly wouldn't have been showing it in that condition just 10 days later, 
That says a lot about how much you cared for your horse!! Show records tell the truth, the whole truth!! 
:evil: 

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/sharon-jeffcos-side-story-truth-111909/#ixzz1lYWznMeM


----------



## sammerson

Well now that I have officially read both sides of the story, I can make a valid conclusion correct? 

I AM more on the trainers side and feel like the owner of the horse was just out to target her but I still honestly see some fault on both sides. I think it's really just an unfortunate incident that probably could have been prevented.

In my opinion, the horse never should have been brought in for training because I know that the owner was well aware of the injuries to her tongue. I can understand why the trainer wouldn't have seen the injuries right off the bat, if they were closed wounds, it's not like the horse sticks its tongue out every time you bit them, and from the pictures of the owner riding her horses, she DOES keep a really tight rein.

I said earlier, I think that the trainer was at fault as well, and I do, but if all of the accounts in her side of the story are true, then I think it could be chalked up to a "stupid mistake" on her part. I don't think she intentionally hurt this animal. The sad thing about that is, sometimes we have to take responsibility for our mistakes. 

At the end of the day, I think the poor horse needs to be in the care of a completely different owner where she will receive some TLC!


----------



## Lakewood Farm

I'd have to agree...Thank you for being kind and not slamming my thoughts as others has!! 

Trainer should have looked in the mouth, although she did feel something wasn't right thus why having the horse checked. I think sometimes "we" get so focus on task at hand <training a problem horse> we don't see there maybe be an underlining problem. 

The WHOLE reason I got into it was the owners statements of "watching" and the photos, I've seen enough wounds to know they were old, could they have been done early at Sharons can't say but will say they didn't happen when the owner said . 

And yes anyone who knows how to ride can see owner doesn't hold her hands on a good place. 

The trainer did pay for vet and care but said adamantly it didn't happen on my watch. As a farm owner "I think" it shows she was willing to say "Wow what just happened!! I am willing to say I missed a very important detail!" 

And last it hurt my heart to see the owner riding that horse just 10 days later . bit or no bit you can see the horse was very trim! if you've ever had a sore throat or pulled tooth you know that horse was still feeling the effects of them horrific wounds. 

Praying for the horse as it is the one who needs it most!!


----------



## bsms

Here is how Sharon (the trainer) describes the experience of bridling the horse - in her OWN words:_"rearing up in aversion to SNAFFLE bit...remember how she fought and fought and fought and even flipped over! Remember how she would go up and I had to grab her neck just to stay on?"_​Any trainer who encounters a horse that rears and flips over trying to avoid a snaffle that doesn't think to look in the horse's mouth is a damned idiot, or worse.

The first day I owned a horse, and I tried to bridle her and she tossed her head, I had enough sense - with ZERO previous experience - to look for signs of cuts or sores in her mouth! Since I hadn't bridled a horse in 30 years, I then asked an experienced friend for help - and her FIRST step was to look in the horse's mouth!

It isn't rocket science. My horse just tossed her head. I don't think she would have needed to rear up and flip herself over very many times before I would start wondering why she was so afraid of a bit...:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:


----------



## bsms

Lakewood Farm said:


> ...And yes anyone who knows how to ride can see owner doesn't hold her hands on a good place...


Give me a break! I rode for 3 years before getting a single lesson, including multiple bolts on my mare, and I didn't cut my horses' mouths! You don't slice a horse's tongue like that by holding your hands in a not-good place! I have 3 bits, and none of them could cause an injury like that.


----------



## Lakewood Farm

@ bsms nobody said she caused it due to her hands, I was replying to 
"and from the pictures of the owner riding her horses, she DOES keep a really tight rein." 
If you know how to ride / show you know her hands are way to high THAT was my reply , good grief don't make something out of a simple reply! I've met some very rude people here.


----------



## bsms

Lakewood Farm said:


> ...If you know how to ride / show you know her hands are way to high THAT was my reply , good grief don't make something out of a simple reply! I've met some very rude people here.


Somehow, I didn't think the point of this thread was that some riders have their hands too high.

I know the idea that any reasonable bit would have caused that damage is ridiculous, no matter where the rider puts her hands. Just as ridiculous as the idea that a professional trainer who has a horse who rears and flips over avoiding a snaffle bit shouldn't think to check the horse's mouth.

I'll choose rude over defending a trainer who lets a horse get a tongue like that...


----------



## DebraBarlowsQuarterHorses

Lakewood Farm said:


> @ bsms nobody said she caused it due to her hands, I was replying to
> "and from the pictures of the owner riding her horses, she DOES keep a really tight rein."
> If you know how to ride / show you know her hands are way to high THAT was my reply , good grief don't make something out of a simple reply! I've met some very rude people here.


 

don't take it to heart kiddo...some people can't make comments without being just plain rude..they never learned its ok to agree to disagree...comes with their upbringing


----------



## rob

i think i would rather go up against judge judy than some of y'all.haha


----------



## DebraBarlowsQuarterHorses

rob said:


> i think i would rather go up against judge judy than some of y'all.haha


 

roflmbo


----------



## Moei

Lakewood Farm said:


> To all who have shared the horses tongue that got cut PLEASE see the "other" side of the story. The main question I have is how could ANY owner watch their horse being abused that way???!!!!!!???
> IF she was there why not stop right then.. ......doesn't that make you wonder about the OWNER???
> Folks just read for yourselves and see the injustice. Yes poor horse I am sorry for Misty!! but look at the timeline and the facts.
> The TRUTH. Want to know what REALLY happened in the Deborah Hatridge Dobbs/Horse Tongue/Sharon Jeffco case? Check it out here.....complete with documentation to BACK IT UP. http://www.doublejranchperformancehorses.com/ To the owner, if it were my horse I certainly wouldn't have been showing it in that condition just 10 days later,
> That says a lot about how much you cared for your horse!! Show records tell the truth, the whole truth!!


 tells the true story i thinkl!


----------



## Nitefeatherz

I don't blame the trainer at all for just giving up and paying restitution to the owner. When someone is trying to blame you and being that dramatic it is often easier to try and placate them and then fire them as a client. I find it highly disturbing that the owner went so far as to post addresses and contact information on this trainer. The lengths to which the owner are going to persecute the trainer is going too far, in my opinion, and leave the owner highly suspect. 

IMO the owner is being a little _too_ dramatic. I think she is lying. Yes the injuries are horrific- but they also don't look new to me. They look to me to be older injuries. The trainer may not have been able to explain herself very well (in my opinion) but then again- lots of people are great at their jobs but poor at communication. 

I can also see how a trainer might get focused on fixing a problem as being "behavioral" and not think to look in the mouth. No one is perfect and everyone is human. This woman is a trainer not a vet. It would be easy to assume that the woman had the horse vet checked to make sure it was healthy and that the horse was receiving regular care. (That said- if the woman is as good as her reputation- it is partially the trainer's fault that she didn't think to check- but that is an honest mistake and she was clearly willing to pay for it.)

Also- it is easy to say _now_ that everyone would think to look in the mouth. This entire thread is discussing serious injuries to a horse's tongue. I wonder how many people would think to look if the only discussion were about the rearing and backing away?

I don't think the trainer did anything deliberately to the horse. I think the owner is trying to get as much money as she can and do as much damage as possible to this woman's reputation as she can. I think that the trainer may have unintentionally caused pre-existing wounds in the mouth to bleed. That, and not thinking to check the mouth, should partially be at the feet of the trainer. IMO- those wounds look old to me- not fresh. 

I believe the trainer completely and I think the owner is lying to the best of her ability. The trainer showed good faith IMO in offering to pay for the vet care of the horse- the owner has not and seems to be highly suspect. 

No one spends THAT much time trying to persecute someone if they are telling the truth. They get a life and move on or focus their abilities in trying to recover (and in this case- heal the horse- not chase and stalk the poor trainer.)


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

After reading all the threads and things about this. I really must watch this episode...

I think there are many different stories, etc which are going around - which are making it harder for everyone to find the facts.


----------



## Nitefeatherz

It also doesn't help that because the matter was settled in another court the show really didn't cover a lot of the critical details. The woman didn't get a chance to defend herself and the only story we heard was the owner's (at least on Judge Judy.) IMO- while it is legally right it isn't really fair for the trainer.

I'm sure the only reason the trainer agreed to be on the show was a chance to let herself be heard- which she lost because she agreed to pay restitution in the other court. 

If I were in the trainer's shoes I would be tempted to pay restitution too- this owner sounds mentally unstable.


----------



## Lakewood Farm

*You are my Hero!!*

You nailed it!! You have a gift of saying what I < as well as others> have wanted to say. 

I think we all agree it was horrible for the horse, but the owner seems to have forgotten it as she took up her fight to slam Sharon. 

I have to wonder has anyone noticed that Sharon has had 2 horses poisoned? This was proven with an autopsy. Again there are a lot of things about the owner that just don't add up. 

I have never been good with saying what I mean, Thank you for doing it for me!!!


----------



## amp23

I watched the episode the other night and the more I read into this, the more I believe the trainer and the less I believe the owner. Th fact that the owner has a past of doing things she shouldn't be doing is enough to make me suspicious, especially since she's the only one with firsthand experience with this trainer to say anything bad about her. Sure, we all say now we would look in a horses mouth if we had been in her situation, but seriously, what owner would watch their horse be beaten and not do anything about it? I think she's lying and being dramatic trying to get some money. for all we know, the lacerations could have been accidental by the owner, but she blamed the trainer. Something's fishy- especially if she took Misty to a show just ten days after the "incident". A horse owner that cares about their horse won't watch it be beaten or take it to a show with an extremely cut up mouth and while the horse was that skinny. If you look at the other pictures of her riding, she's not exactly easy on a horse's mouth.


----------



## sammerson

Based off both stories, I honestly don't think there was any "beating" that ever occurred at all. At least not during the "incident". 

I sure would like to know how the horse got those initial injuries though.


----------



## amp23

I agree, sammerson.


----------



## Nitefeatherz

sammerson said:


> I still don't think I would go to Judge Judy.
> 
> I honestly don't have anything against her as a judge, I just feel like people that go on her show or any show for that matter are doing so just to get their 15 minutes, not really because they care about the outcome of their case. And one side always comes out looking like a complete moron.
> 
> Maybe she has a valid reason for going to a tv judge, I dunno, not my place to make that call, maybe she felt like she needed to make the public aware of animal cruelty.


I don't think this is about making people aware of animal cruelty at all. IMO- at this point-the owner is just focused on slandering the trainer as much as possible. I agree that she tried to extort the trainer for quite a bit of money and now-due to either embarrassment or because she is angry she didn't get the money- she is doing what she can to wreck the trainer's reputation. 

If the trainer has had two horses poisoned I would blame the owner. I would feel inclined to sue the owner if they were mine. She is the one who put the address and contact information out there for people to have. It's one thing to put your story out there- but putting contact information such as an address and phone number-or even an email address- invites people to stalk and harass someone. 

People thinking with emotions-or who are unstable- are going to be more likely to target the trainer because the owner is accusing her of cruelty. Quite a few people will see the photos and not listen for the facts and won't always try to think in a neutral manner. They respond with emotion- "Oh that evil woman! She has to pay!" when the owner is clearly lying. IMO- this was an extortion attempt by the owner on the trainer. 

I wonder if the owner of the horse involved in the tongue lacerations was scammed by someone else- and tried to get her money back through extortion of the trainer?? It doesn't say how much she paid for the horse involved after all- or how long she had the horse. It just says that the trainer accused had the horse only 10 days. 

If the horses were poisoned AFTER this all occurred- I would blame the owner of the horse with the lacerated tongue. Whoever poisoned the horses- if it weren't the owner herself- she was probably responsible as she was likely the source of the information that the perpetrators used to track down and poison the trainer's horses.

This just goes to show- there are a lot of sick people out there.


----------



## sammerson

I agree...that last statement in that post was totally sarcastic


----------



## brackenbramley

Im so sorry guys i just cant look  sorry i know i prob should x


----------



## churumbeque

Nitefeatherz said:


> I don't think this is about making people aware of animal cruelty at all. IMO- at this point-the owner is just focused on slandering the trainer as much as possible. I agree that she tried to extort the trainer for quite a bit of money and now-due to either embarrassment or because she is angry she didn't get the money- she is doing what she can to wreck the trainer's reputation.
> 
> If the trainer has had two horses poisoned I would blame the owner. I would feel inclined to sue the owner if they were mine. She is the one who put the address and contact information out there for people to have. It's one thing to put your story out there- but putting contact information such as an address and phone number-or even an email address- invites people to stalk and harass someone.
> 
> People thinking with emotions-or who are unstable- are going to be more likely to target the trainer because the owner is accusing her of cruelty. Quite a few people will see the photos and not listen for the facts and won't always try to think in a neutral manner. They respond with emotion- "Oh that evil woman! She has to pay!" when the owner is clearly lying. IMO- this was an extortion attempt by the owner on the trainer.
> 
> I wonder if the owner of the horse involved in the tongue lacerations was scammed by someone else- and tried to get her money back through extortion of the trainer?? It doesn't say how much she paid for the horse involved after all- or how long she had the horse. It just says that the trainer accused had the horse only 10 days.
> 
> If the horses were poisoned AFTER this all occurred- I would blame the owner of the horse with the lacerated tongue. Whoever poisoned the horses- if it weren't the owner herself- she was probably responsible as she was likely the source of the information that the perpetrators used to track down and poison the trainer's horses.
> 
> This just goes to show- there are a lot of sick people out there.


 She raised the horse from birth.
The trainer had the horse for 30 days not 10


----------



## Clayton Taffy

This was the bit that was used; the tongue was not cut, it split from pressure.

This bit was a solid shank bit with a port that was filled in with metal with about 1/4 in gap between the metal and the roller. There was no brake in the bit like a snaffle would have. Dr. Liz said that because of the bit, her head being tied down and Sharon getting after her with the lunge whip that the pressure caused her tongue to split wide open.


----------



## mftowner06

Taffy Clayton said:


> This was the bit that was used; the tongue was not cut, it split from pressure.
> 
> This bit was a solid shank bit with a port that was filled in with metal with about 1/4 in gap between the metal and the roller. There was no brake in the bit like a snaffle would have. Dr. Liz said that because of the bit, her head being tied down and Sharon getting after her with the lunge whip that the pressure caused her tongue to split wide open.


And you know this how??? And your first statement "This waas bit that was used.... like you have a picture but didn't post it....

:?


----------



## Clayton Taffy

mftowner06 said:


> And you know this how??? And your first statement "This waas bit that was used.... like you have a picture but didn't post it....
> 
> :?


This was the bit used, hense.... discription of the bit. Find a photo if you like, I don't have one.
I know this because I got this decription from Deborah Dobbs as given to my good friend in an e-mail. This friend shows with both Sharon and Deborah.


----------



## mftowner06

Ok yeah I am going to believe Deborah Dobbs.. NOT!!! Really??? ....


----------



## Clayton Taffy

You asked me how I knew, I told you. I don't give a fiddlers fart who you believe.


----------



## DrumRunner

How are threads about this incident still going on and on? What are you all accomplishing by arguing about it? Hasn't it been settled and done with for the trainer and owner? Yes. So let's move on to another topic..There isn't anything you can do or say to change anything so you're wasting your time arguing with a stranger over the internet..

Here's what I think..

The trainer could have handled the situation with the horse better, especially being a "professional"...She knew better.

The owner is an idiot that sat there and WATCHED this all happen to their horse and didn't STOP it. So..Why get mad when s/he SAW this happening to THEIR horse and didn't step in..Um hello..It's your horse..you can stop it.

*Done* - Both parties are very guilty IMHO. Each of them could have done something better to right the situation. Period. Now the only thing that suffered for no reason is the horse..

Now that it's over and done with people are still obsessing about it. Why? It's not your problem and all you're doing is upsetting your self. There is NO reason for all of this drama to continue about something that doesn't directly involve you and it's DONE between the parties who were involved...End of story.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Drum Runner you are a crack up!! 
You profess everyone should forget it, and then you give your input on what you believe.

Funny.


----------



## mftowner06

Taffy Clayton said:


> You asked me how I knew, I told you. I don't give a fiddlers fart who you believe.


Right back at ya!!!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

mftowner06 said:


> Right back at ya!!!


 
How old are you anyway?


----------



## DrumRunner

You could have come up with something better than that :wink: Come on..It's the truth. I said my piece and I'm done with it. lol You can keep arguing to your heart's content for all I care...It's just NOT going to change anything, in any way..Get over it..


----------



## Clayton Taffy

DrumRunner said:


> You could have come up with something better than that :wink: Come on..It's the truth. I said my piece and I'm done with it. lol You can keep arguing to your heart's content for all I care...It's just NOT going to change anything, in any way..Get over it..


There you go again. Your killing me.
You are not done with it or you wouldn't keep posting. 
If you don't like this thread get off it. 
As for arguing, you would know if I were arguing.


----------



## DrumRunner

Bahahaha! I'm starting to like you Taffy...lol You're quite..persistent..take that as you want to.


----------



## tinyliny

If you all are going to "tease" each other, make sure you ALL know it's in fun, por favor.


----------



## DrumRunner

My posts are completely in good fun...If It seemed other wise I apologize..Darn sarcastic personality of mine gets away from me now and then.. 

Taffy, I'm just kidding when I poke at you and tease you..Still friends?


----------



## churumbeque

DrumRunner said:


> How are threads about this incident still going on and on? What are you all accomplishing by arguing about it? Hasn't it been settled and done with for the trainer and owner? Yes. So let's move on to another topic..There isn't anything you can do or say to change anything so you're wasting your time arguing with a stranger over the internet..
> 
> Here's what I think..
> 
> The trainer could have handled the situation with the horse better, especially being a "professional"...She knew better.
> 
> The owner is an idiot that sat there and WATCHED this all happen to their horse and didn't STOP it. So..Why get mad when s/he SAW this happening to THEIR horse and didn't step in..Um hello..It's your horse..you can stop it.
> 
> *Done* - Both parties are very guilty IMHO. Each of them could have done something better to right the situation. Period. Now the only thing that suffered for no reason is the horse..
> 
> Now that it's over and done with people are still obsessing about it. Why? It's not your problem and all you're doing is upsetting your self. There is NO reason for all of this drama to continue about something that doesn't directly involve you and it's DONE between the parties who were involved...End of story.


 Yes mom. What ever you say.


----------



## reyna

DebraBarlowsQuarterHorses said:


> PLEASE POST AND CROSSPOST! THERE IS A PICTURE GOING AROUND ON THE FACEBOOK OF A HORSE THAT WAS SEVERELY INJURED THEY SAY BY A TRAINER...THE WOMAN POSTING THIS PICTURE WAS FOUND IN COURT TO BE LYING. THESE WERE OLD INJURIES AND SHE TRIED TO BLAME THE TRAINER AND SUE HER FOR 15000. NOW SHE IS MAD BECAUSE SHE LOST IN COURT AND IS SLANDERING THE TRAINER..THE PICTURES SHE POSTED WERE AFTER THE VET CLEANED THE TONGUE...I SAW THE PICS BEFORE THE VET CLEANED THE TONGUE AND IT WAS OBVIOUS THEY WERE OLD WOUNDS...5 VETS CONCURRED THEY WERE OLD WOUNDS...I PERSONALLY KNOW THIS TRAINER...HAVE BOUGHT HORSES FROM HER AND AM SENDING MINE TO HER FOR TRAINING THIS SPRING...THIS IS A TERRIBLE INJUSTICE THIS WOMAN IS DOING TO HER AND TO THE HORSE INDUSTRY...SHE NEEDS TO TELL WHAT REALLY HAPPENED TO HER HORSE...SHE SAYS THAT SHE WATCHED THE TRAINER WHIP HER HORSE WITH A LUNGE ROPE FIVE TIMES...YOU WOULD ONLY WHIP MINE ONCE AND I WOULD BE WHIPPING YOU...WHAT KIND OF PERSON WOULD STAND THERE IF THAT BE TRUE AND WATCH SOMEONE WHIP THEIR HORSE FIVE TIMES...IF YOU RECEIVE A COPY OF THIS THAT IS GOING AROUND, PLEASE READ BETWEEN THE LINES BEFORE YOU MAKE NEGATIVE COMMENTS. AS AN ANIMAL CRUELTY INVESTIGATOR I ASSURE U THE TRAINER ACCUSED DID NOT DO THIS. So you understand more of the case before you let your emotions get the best of you, this happened two years ago and the woman that has been posting this only did so AFTER court when she lost. She was out for one thing only and that was money. She has other law suits she has going against others pending. She was removed from Facebook. She needs to tell who really did that to her horse. It was like that when it came to the last trainer who immediately took the horse to the vet. Judge Judy had to pay her to come to court on her show. Thats how desperate she is to get money from whereever she can. The trainer accused has had death threats and everything else. I know this trainer personally and this is a terrible injustice to her and her program. She would never hurt a horse like this. I have personally bought horses from her and she is training my studs this spring. I am on facebook under Debra Barlow Quarter Horses and you can read about the story there.


I don't know why you, Sharon Jeffco or the owner thinks she lost. The only reason Judge Judy didn't award her money is because the trainer had paid restitution money through the criminal court which included the vet bills she was suing for. It would have been a double recovery if Judge Judy had awarded her anything.


----------



## reyna

mftowner06 said:


> Ok yeah I am going to believe Deborah Dobbs.. NOT!!! Really??? ....


You make comments like this but complain that others have been soooo rude to you, really?


----------



## reyna

DrumRunner said:


> How are threads about this incident still going on and on? What are you all accomplishing by arguing about it? Hasn't it been settled and done with for the trainer and owner? Yes. So let's move on to another topic..There isn't anything you can do or say to change anything so you're wasting your time arguing with a stranger over the internet..
> 
> Here's what I think..
> 
> The trainer could have handled the situation with the horse better, especially being a "professional"...She knew better.
> 
> The owner is an idiot that sat there and WATCHED this all happen to their horse and didn't STOP it. So..Why get mad when s/he SAW this happening to THEIR horse and didn't step in..Um hello..It's your horse..you can stop it.
> 
> *Done* - Both parties are very guilty IMHO. Each of them could have done something better to right the situation. Period. Now the only thing that suffered for no reason is the horse..
> 
> Now that it's over and done with people are still obsessing about it. Why? It's not your problem and all you're doing is upsetting your self. There is NO reason for all of this drama to continue about something that doesn't directly involve you and it's DONE between the parties who were involved...End of story.



**** you want people to move on and then add your opinion...that's rich.


----------



## sammerson

This thread just won't go away will it? LOL


----------



## Clayton Taffy

sammerson said:


> This thread just won't go away will it? LOL


If you don't like this thread, don't read it or post on it.
It is not a difficult concept.


----------



## sammerson

Whoa....it was a joke...wow, just trying to add some lightheartedness


----------



## farmpony84

I've read through both threads and I don't know who did what but from the behavior this owner is displaying, I get the feeling she's a pretty obnoxious person. The trainer is saying the cuts were old... 

My question is an honost questio as I have never dealt with a horse that cut it's tongue before. If those cuts were old, would you really not notice them when you put a bit in? I'm geussing if the horse took the bit well, you wouldn't notice them, would you?


----------



## Nitefeatherz

The trainer SHOULD have noticed them IMO- but I could see someone missing them if they weren't looking. It could also have been that the owner showed up late or something else happened to cause the trainer to be in a hurry tacking up the horse...

Mistakes happen. That doesn't mean she should be held responsible for what I feel is an old injury.


----------

